# Wart removal by cryotherapy



## sluke9

New to dermatology... Would you use 11200 or 17000 for wart removal? Note states: liquid N2 applied to wart on finger.


----------



## CodingKing

17110 is destruction benign leisions other than skin tags or cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions.


----------



## mdeanne

*Wart removal*



sluke9 said:


> New to dermatology... Would you use 11200 or 17000 for wart removal? Note states: liquid N2 applied to wart on finger.



17110  destruction of benign lesions, warts, ISK  up to 14  OR  17111 destruction of benign lesions, warts, ISK 15+

11200 is for skin tags and 17000 is ONLY for actinic keratosis.


----------

